# Albert Wesker vs Senator Armstrong



## CheesyFreak (Feb 26, 2013)

Two shirtless final bosses who want to purge the weak off the world while having enhancements that make them black.

who wins?


----------



## Boomy (Feb 26, 2013)

Oh wow, what Wesker did to deserve that? Baring trying to destroy a world? 

Senator has much better feats, one shooting giant Gear, tanking Raiden slashes(could easily cut steel), hypersonic+ burst like movement speed etc.

He outclasses Wesker here.


----------



## willyvereb (Feb 26, 2013)

NANOMACHINES vs GLOBAL SATURATION

Character-wise, it'd be a nice fight to see.
Battledome-wise, this is a rather huge mismatch.
Armstrong is literally thousand times stronger than Wesker.
His reactions are also potentially better. (Reminds me that someone must make calcs for Raiden's slow-mo cutting feats, I suspect those being easily hypersonic).


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 26, 2013)

He takes his shades off while being prepped for rape.

MG Robots>RE zombies


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Feb 26, 2013)

Wesker helps Armstrong get Elected and they become Best friends.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 26, 2013)

GiveRobert20dollars said:


> Wesker helps Armstrong get Elected and they become Best friends.



Long enough to gain the Senator's trust so he can further his goal of..


----------



## Boomy (Feb 26, 2013)

It would be endless fight, they both would backstab each other for all eternity while nuking the shit of negima and pedo albinos.


----------



## CheesyFreak (Feb 26, 2013)

i more or less expected senator to win but i was pretty sure the replies would make my day :rofl

but yeah i think it would go like hyperion said, wesker becomes friends till he adds the nanomachines to the uroboros and can trully furfill his dream of global saturation


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Feb 26, 2013)

BoomBaeBoom said:


> It would be endless fight, they both would backstab each other for all eternity while nuking the shit of negima and pedo albinos.



Good ending.


----------



## MAPSK (Feb 26, 2013)

Relevant:

[YOUTUBE]XJvOxFhVNbQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 26, 2013)

willyvereb said:


> NANOMACHINES vs GLOBAL SATURATION



COMPLETE GLOBAL SATURATION BY NANOMACHINES


----------



## MAPSK (Feb 26, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> COMPLETE GLOBAL SATURATION BY NANOMACHINES



GENIUS


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Feb 26, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Long enough to gain the Senator's trust so he can further his goal of..


I never said they'd remain best friends 

Metal Gear Uroboros for Next Metal Gear.

Fund it right now.


----------



## CheesyFreak (Feb 26, 2013)

GiveRobert20dollars said:


> I never said they'd remain best friends
> 
> Metal Gear Uroboros for Next Metal Gear.
> 
> Fund it right now.



i think that would be too OP to defeat


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 26, 2013)

Can you imagine Zombie/infected Gekkos?? 

The world will be beautiful.


----------



## CheesyFreak (Feb 26, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> Can you imagine Zombie/infected Gekkos??
> 
> The world will be beautiful.



and then both the blackligth virus and the flood get into the metal gear world.

imagine a gekko/hunter/T-virus/flood hybrid.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 26, 2013)

CheesyFreak said:


> and then both the blackligth virus and the flood get into the metal gear world.
> 
> imagine a gekko/hunter/T-virus/flood hybrid.



If the Flood gets there, we're all screwed anyways ...


----------



## CheesyFreak (Feb 26, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> If the Flood gets there, we're all screwed anyways ...



nah, i think blackligth is worse then the flood.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 26, 2013)

CheesyFreak said:


> nah, i think blackligth is worse then the flood.



I don't know ... a living infection with a Brain (gravemind) behind it is scarier than a virus that had to spread ... but that's just my opinion.


----------



## Ulti (Feb 26, 2013)

CheesyFreak said:


> nah, i think blackligth is worse then the flood.



...you do know that the Flood are extra galactic right? That alone makes them far worse than BLACKLIGHT, which the Flood is on roids.


----------



## CheesyFreak (Feb 26, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> I don't know ... a living infection with a Brain (gravemind) behind it is scarier than a virus that had to spread ... but that's just my opinion.



blackligth also has a "brain" in the first game it was bat shit insane elizabeth green and in the second it was alex mercer, not to speak the blackligth mutations are more deadly then the flood ones(i think).

but i'd let that for a battle i may do in the future this is wesker vs armstrong nor blackligth vs flood


----------



## Shin Kouji (Feb 26, 2013)

Metal Gear Solid 4 Raiden can beat Wesker. Note not Raiden with modified MGS 4 suit he had in the beginning of Rising because it would be overkill.

And you have Armstrong in this fight. You can't realize how a terrible thread it is.

The fight ends like this.



Only with Wesker getting explode in the end.


----------



## MAPSK (Feb 26, 2013)

Shin Kouji said:


> Metal Gear Solid 4 Raiden can beat Wesker. Note not Raiden with modified MGS 4 suit he had in the beginning of Rising because it would be overkill.
> 
> And you have Armstrong in this fight. You can't realize how a terrible thread it is.
> 
> ...



Fukken saved


----------



## CheesyFreak (Feb 26, 2013)

Shin Kouji said:


> Metal Gear Solid 4 Raiden can beat Wesker. Note not Raiden with modified MGS 4 suit he had in the beginning of Rising because it would be overkill.
> 
> And you have Armstrong in this fight. You can't realize how a terrible thread it is.
> 
> ...



AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAND HE SCOOOOOOOOORES.
*Random Cheering*


----------



## CheesyFreak (Feb 26, 2013)

Shin Kouji said:


> Metal Gear Solid 4 Raiden can beat Wesker. Note not Raiden with modified MGS 4 suit he had in the beginning of Rising because it would be overkill.
> 
> And you have Armstrong in this fight. You can't realize how a terrible thread it is.
> 
> ...



on a side note i had this intended to be more of a joke figth(due to the several things the bosses have in common).

but yeah i think it was my fault not to put it in the joke battledome.


----------



## MAPSK (Feb 26, 2013)

IT'S GOOOOOOOOD!


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 26, 2013)

Wait....from that toss Raiden should have like fallen off of the Metal Gear because he was threw at an angle ....

Was there like an invisible barrier or something?


----------



## CheesyFreak (Feb 26, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> Wait....from that toss Raiden should have like fallen off of the Metal Gear because he was threw at an angle ....
> 
> Was there like an invisible barrier or something?



yeah the angle is a bit off i think, but i dont think he would fall of metal gear but just float in the air a bit before hitting the metal gear again.


----------

